# Notary in Malaga



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a notary in Malaga Capital that can notarize a paper in English? Thanks for your help.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bellakem said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of a notary in Malaga Capital that can notarize a paper in English? Thanks for your help.


you'll probably need to get an official translation first - some notaries have translators they use 

here's what google gave me for notarias málaga

Notaria en Malaga | PÁGINAS AMARILLAS

I'm sure some will have the translation service, or maybe even notarise English docs


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

Thank you. I actually looked at the list first. I went to so one who said they notarized English forms and when we got there, they wanted €150 for the one page paper! As opposed to €6 if the paper was written in Spanish. I guess l will call them all and try to find one who speaks/read English. At that price, l could fly to London for the day, notarize it and come back for cheaper


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bellakem said:


> Thank you. I actually looked at the list first. I went to so one who said they notarized English forms and when we got there, they wanted €150 for the one page paper! As opposed to €6 if the paper was written in Spanish. I guess l will call them all and try to find one who speaks/read English. At that price, l could fly to London for the day, notarize it and come back for cheaper


notary fees are set by the government, so the notarial service cost will be the same anywhere

I would imagine that fee included the legal translation, which can be very expensive


----------



## bellakem (May 20, 2012)

I can't believe l didn't think of this before. I forgot l come from a place where just about everything is translated into like 20 languages!!! I just asked the title company to send me the form in Spanish , and it so happens they have one...so..yeah.. €6!!! Thanks again.


----------

